# 1990 Chevy 4.3 v6, 5 spped manual, okay to start off in 2nd gear



## wsmm (Jan 15, 2002)

I normaly don't use my 1st gear when driving, starting off in 2nd for noraml driving. Would this be okay to do when plowing also, or would it be too hard on the clutch. Figure if I can start in 2nd, I could remain in it for plowing, not so for 1st.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

You should start in 1st gear when you are plowing IMO.


----------



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

It is always best to plow with the least effort possible. Unless you have some wicked low rear end ratio, starting in first would be best. Abusively slipping the clutch is one of the fastest ways to premature failure that there is. Heat is one of the biggest killers of all components of just about anything.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

If it's the granny gear go right to 2nd I did with my 77


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

It's fine if you would like to learn how to change a clutch.


----------



## wsmm (Jan 15, 2002)

*Update with transmisison gear ratios*

The transmission is the Getrag unit. 1st gear is 4.02 with 2nd gear being 2.30. I was planning on using 1st gear for the short drive way runs, only starting in 2nd gear on the long drive way stretches which are bout 800 feet. If I start in 1st gear for all areas, any tricks on shifting into 2nd for the long runs, to keep the momentum up. Up until now I've always plowed with an automatic.

Thanks for all of the help.
Bill


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

If you normally take off in second why would you change... Take off in 2nd like normal, once everythings rolling then put the plow down... Even with automatics, I dont drop the blade until the trucks up and rolling... Its just easier getting that initial momentium going...


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm sorry but... some people should not be driving a standard. 

If you cant tell when you are abusing a clutch you should not be driving with one.

Its NOT rocket science, If you have to slip the clutch too much its not working, if you bog down the motor its not working. If neither of these is true then start in second.


----------

